# Profil couleur moniteur



## wath68 (11 Avril 2012)

Hello.

Est-ce qu'un possesseur de MacBook Pro 15 pouces aurait-il la gentillesse de m'envoyer son profil couleur pour le moniteur ?
J'ai essayé d'étalonner le mien mais je ne suis pas entièrement satisfait.

Autre question : est-ce normal que quand je vais dans Préférences Système / Général et que je permute entre l'apparence Bleu et Graphite je ne vois aucune différence ?

Merci


----------



## softnynx (11 Avril 2012)

en faits, ca ne change pas grand chose...
ca change la couleur de ta selection et la couleur des 3 petits bouton en haut d'une application...
a part ca, je ne vois pas..


----------



## wath68 (11 Avril 2012)

Pourtant il y a marqué


> Pour l'aspect général des boutons, menus *et fenêtres*



J'étais persuadé qu'on pouvait choisir entre les fenêtres bleues ou graphites.
Là, quoi que je choisisse, les fenêtres sont grises (graphites).

Bah, pas grave.


----------



## Fìx (12 Avril 2012)

softnynx a dit:


> en faits, ca ne change pas grand chose...
> ca change la couleur de ta selection et la couleur des 3 petits bouton en haut d'une application...
> a part ca, je ne vois pas..



Et les menus! Là, la boucle est bouclée! :rateau:

Les fenêtre, c'est faux... J'sais pas pourquoi y'a marqué ça...  L'apparence de boutons _dans_ les fenêtres, ok... les fenêtres en elles-même, non... :mouais:


----------

